# Warmouth Sunfish



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This pattern has become a popular one with customers this year!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

And for good reason. That's a beauty!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I like it too - lots of contrasting colors make it pop. Amazing detail work.  Interesting hook choice...... seems large to me and surprised you would not use a split ring.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> I like it too - lots of contrasting colors make it pop. Amazing detail work.  Interesting hook choice...... seems large to me and surprised you would not use a split ring.


Thanks for the replies...

I've been at this Muskie thing for a few years, theres good reason for the design and set up for my baits. No split ring on the belly hanger prevents hook rash...there is virtually none on my baits which gives them longer life. Also, this particular hook is an 8/0 Mustad hook...the larger hook allows me to rig the bait with one belly treble which covers more of the length and this body style is THICK, so the wider gap/larger hook is necessary. The two treble design also allows you to run more offerings at places which have hook/treble limits. Lastly, the design is proven effective.

Note: This belly hook can easily be removed as well since I use SS magnum screw eyes...Back the screw eye out a few turns and I use a quality set of needle nose to slightly open up the eye to remove/replace the hooks.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That all makes sense to me now that it is explained. I was going to guess that there was no ring to keep the dual hook in the right position at all times..... like it is in the first picture. 8/0 hook is even bigger than i thought! haha But i was also thinking it was a walleye bait. I don't know nuthin' about musky.... but bet it would work great on walleye in some of the clear water i fish if they could fit it in their mouth. Outstanding paint job.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

You do absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome bait, and the detail for the hooks is really clever!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful lure !! What talent !!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Great job on that!!


----------

